# System operacyjny na serwer

## faran

Jaki system operacyjny polecacie na serwer ftp..

-------------------------------

bankLast edited by faran on Mon Sep 20, 2010 3:46 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## Raku

taki, na którym można zainstalować serwer FTP.

----------

## arsen

Jak wspomniał Raku na ftp wszystko jest dobre w sumie  :Smile: , uściślij może swoje wymagania  :Smile: 

ps. kopę lat  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *arsen wrote:*   

> ps. kopę lat 

  Zerwales z apple, ze wrociles na forum gentoo? ;p

----------

## arsen

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   ps. kopę lat   Zerwales z apple, ze wrociles na forum gentoo? ;p

 

Hehe, działam na wielu płaszczyznach  :Wink:  obecnie służbowo dłubię w gentoo embedded, gentoo co prawda w virtualce ale jest i ma się dobrze  :Smile: 

----------

